# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اعمدة واخبار الزعيم الاربعاء 18/05/2011

## wd el7aj

*أصبحنا                      و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك                      له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما                      في هذا اليوم  و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم                      و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك                      من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".
                        	*

----------


## wd el7aj

*من هنا وهناك / هيثم صديق


 الاصغر منك دوسو



 واحد ماشي في الشارع قابله واحد تاني شكله مش على بعض
 قاله: لو سمحت من فضلك قلعني الجاكتة
 نعم؟!
 -قلعني الجاكتة بسرعة
 حاضر..حاضر وراح مقلعه الجاكتة
 لو سمحت بقه فكلي زراير القميص
 لاااا دانت زّودتها شديد..كده تاخد برد يقلب بنزلة شعبية حادة تاخد أجلك
 من فضلك فكها..بسرعة ارجوك
 ُافففف..واهي زراير القميص خلاص فكيتها..دا كان يوم إيه المهبب ده, ها أي اوامر تانية؟
 أيوه قلعني بقه القميص
 يا سيدي عييب..مابصح كده, ده نحنا فى الشارع خللي عندك دم
 أرجوك..أرجوك بسرعة..مافي وقت
 دي وقعة شنو المهببه دي, أنا كان إيه إللي جابني من الشارع ده..واهو القميص ..هاااا..إيه تاني!!
 إرسملي على ظهري خطوط بالطول وخطوط بالعرض
 حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل..إنت مجنون ياراجل أنت؟؟!
 من فضلك..أرجوك
 رسمتلك زفت بالطول وزفت بالعرض
 رقملي يلا المربعات إللي إتكونت على ظهري بالأرقام من 1 إلي 40
 يا صبر أيوووب..يعني إنت معطلني كل ده علشان تلعبني سيجه على ضهرك؟!
 بسرعة لو سمحت..أرجوك رقمهم..من فضلك مش قادر
 يلا رقمتهم
 لو سمحت اخر مرة أهرشلي في المربع رقم 18
 *يعني بعد كل الكلام الكتير
 واكل الخمير والفطير
 عايزين يشيلوا الكاس ناس التعاون واتير
 بالله خلو عندكم ضمير
 وعاينوا لزات المصير المعتاد
 كأنه مسلسل معاد
 في مسلسل معاد فيه اختلاف
 يا رجفة الجلي وطعم الخشاف
 واي واحد يعمل ليك فيها شايل قبل كده كاس
 ويقول ليك نحن بنلعب في الابطال
 والله ثقب الامازون ده ما عمل احتباس حراري بس
 ولا تغيير في المناخ
 ده حصل الرياضة كمان
 لازم تتعمل تحوطات برضه للموضوع ده
 يعني سا سا كو كو اها اها يخرج ويدخل بكري الحلة
 شلنا منه شريط
 ......................
 ا ليلة النسام هبا طلق هبايبو عليا
 طراني البعيدة وضاربه الهويد والصيه
 التركش بي وخلاني ماني داري بالبيا
 الزول السمح اب رموش وعيون عسليه
 ونحن الايام دي خالفين ساق فوق ساق
 وجايين الاول في المساق
 والهلال علي محاق
 وفي الدوري طغي الاحمر وبهت الزراق
 والموضوع التاني ارزاق
 ولو كانت الارزاق تجري علي الحجي
 هلكت اذا من جهلهن البهائم
 وهاهو المريخ يتفرد
 وغيره يتفرج
 يقفل في المجاميع ويفوت الجميع
 ولا يهمه من يقابل
 يمشي وفق المثل:
 اصغر منك دوسو
 فمن هو الذي يحسب نفسه مساويا للمريخ
 فليظهر ويبان
 وسنقفل عليه البيبان................
 .....................................
 ملكو
 ملكو
 وملكو ليس حليبا ولكننا نعني به الادسم من الحليب
 فيصل العجب مريخه
 الملك
 كل يوم يظهر من المحاسن ما يبهر به حتي الزملاء
 فمن لم ير قبلة باسكال علي جبين العجب ورأسه
 عجب وليس في الامر عجب
 هو العجب ولو دخل لدقائق
 العجب يا لذيذ يا رايق

*

----------


## wd el7aj

*في وجه الرياح / إبراهيم عبد الرحيم



وما علاقة حافز العلامة الكاملة.. بمشاكل الشعب السوداني..!!؟



· ثارت ثائرة الزميلة هنادي الصديق أيما ثورة.. لمجرد إعلان السيد جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ تقديم حافز للاعبي الفريق في حالة الفوز بالدوري الممتاز بالعلامة الكاملة.. ودلفت في مقالها أمس والذي جاء تحت عنوان(مليار ولأربعمائة إثنان وثمانون ياولي.. سمحة المقدرة) ثم تذييلها لذات المقال بــ(لهفي علي وطني إن فاز المريخ بالدوري).. للحديث عن الكثير من المشاكل التي يعاني منها السودان.. من مرض وعدم توفر أجهزة غسيل الُكلي.. والمستشفيات التي باتت تستجدي الشاش والقطن والأدوية.. والمدارس التي تحتاج للكتب وفصول الدراسة والمعلمين وقبلها مجانية التعليم.. وإشارتها لمئات الآلاف من المواطنين الذين لا زالوا يبحثون عن قطرات المياه التي تبلل جوفهم وتغسل أبدانهم.. وصراحة لم أصدق نفسي والزميلة هنادي تكتب كل هذه الموشحات العاطفية.. رغم أن الحديث عن أموال الوالي والتي قيل أنها في الأصل أموال الشعب السوداني.. وأنه ينهل من خزائن الدولة خدمة للمريخ.. بالنسبة لي ليس بالأمر الجديد.. فقد إعتاد الإعلام الأزرق العزف علي هذا الوتر ردحاً من الزمان.. لترسيخ هذا المفهوم الذي لا سند له أو(إثبات).. ولن يستطيع أحد إثبات أن الأموال التي صرفها الوالي هي أموال الشعب السوداني.. وحتي وإن كانت بالفعل هي أموال الشعب السوداني فالمريخ جزء عزيز وأصيل من الشعب السوداني.. بل أن ما فعلته أموال الوالي ظاهرة للعيان ولا تحتاج إلي تبيان.. أما مسألة أن هذه الأموال لم تحقق لفريق المريخ شيئاً.. فذاك أمر آخر..!!

· الزميلة هنادي الصديق.. لجأت للمفردات العاطفية أكثر من الحديث عن الذي دفعها لكتابة مقالها هذا.. وأصرت إصراراً علي إقحام الأمور السياسية في الرياضة.. رغم أنه لا علاقة بين الإثنين بتاتاً.. رغم قناعتي أن السياسة بدأت في الفعل في التغلغل في جسد منظمات المجتمع المدني.. مثل الوسطين الرياضي والفني.. ولكن في ذات الوقت نسيت الزميلة هنادي الصديق أن رئيس المريخ لا علاقة له بجملة المشاكل التي أشارت لها.. والتي لم تشر إليها.. لأنه ليس في موقع مسؤولية حتي تتم المقارنة غير الواقعية بين أموال يصرفها علي نادٍ يترأسه.. وبين مشاكل يعاني منها السودان منذ إستقلاله.. وأنه أي الوالي حتي ولو كان من كوادر المؤتمر الوطني الحزب الحاكم.. فإن هناك من هو مسؤول عن هذه المشاكل التي طرحتها الزميلة هنادي وذهابها بأن الأموال التي يصرفها رئيس المريخ علي ناديه أولي بها توفير جهاز للمرضي الذين يتكدسون داخل وخارج مستشفي الذرة باحثين عن جرعة(كيميائي)تبعد عنهم شبح الموت الذي ظل ملازما لهم منذ تعطل الجهاز الوحيد بالسودان لعدة اشهر.. فلماذا لا توجهي أختي هنادي حديثك مباشرة لوزير الصحة أو لرئيس الجمهورية المسؤول الأول والأخير عن كل ما يخص الشعب السوداني.. ولماذا لم تشيري لكل أنواع الفساد التي تحدث يومياً.. بل وفاحت رائحتها وأزكمت الأنوف.. والتي أصبحت مادة يومية للصحف السياسية.. وما قضية المتعافي ببعيدة عن الأذهان.. وغيرها من القضايا التي نصمت حيالها.. لنأتي لنتحدث عن أمور بالنسبة لأمور أخري أعظم.. هي هامشية..!!

· عزيزتي هنادي الصديق.. إنتقدت بالأمس توقيت إعلان الوالي لهذا الحافز.. ولكن لم أسلبه حقه كرئيس لنادي المريخ من رصد الأموال للاعبي فريقه لتحقيق أي إنجاز يحلم به.. فهذا طموح مشروع.. ومن حقه إعلان الحوافز التي تدفع لاعبيه للإنتصارات سواء كانت محلية أو أفريقية.. فهل هذا عيب في رأيك.. وهل يمكن أن يكون ذلك مدعاة أو سبباً مقنعاً لتحميله أوزار أمور أخري لا علاقة له بها.. وكان بإمكانك أن تطلبي منه أن يخصص مبلغاً آخراً موازياً لحافز العلامة الكاملة ليتم صرفه للمرضي أو توفير بعض المعينات الطبية.. أو توفير المياه.. وأن يلتفت قليلاً لبعض المشاكل التي يعاني منها المواطن السوداني.. وإن طلبتي ذاك ما كان لأحد أن يشعر بأنك تريدين الحديث عن أمور أخري.. وأراك قد منحتيه حقه بأنه رجل شهم وكريم وحكيم.. ولكن في ذات الوقت إستنكرتي عليه فعلاً من حقه أن يفعله.. ويفعله كل رؤوساء الأندية.. ولا أظن أختي هنادي أنك بعيدة عن ما قام به الوالي قبل عامين بتوفير المياه لمدينة القضارف التي كادت أن تموت عطشاً.. وصراحة أربأ بك الدخول في أي متاهات أخري.. وأنتي التي تعلمين علم اليقين أن هناك الكثير من الأموال التي صُرفت سواء في الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم أو الإتحادات الأخري.. ولم يحس بها أحد.. وهي أكثر عشرات المرات من الحافز الذي رصده الوالي للاعبيه.. فإذا كنتي ترين أن الوالي(يبعزق) في الأموال التي يجب أن تذهب(حسب رأيك) في مصارفها الصحيحة.. فهذا يعني وصولنا لمفهوم أن الرياضة هي لهو وليست ضرورة..!!

إتجاه الرياح..!!

· أتمني صادقاً زميلتي هنادي الصديق أن لا تكوني مثل الذين يكتبون بلا هدي ولا كتاب منير.. لأنني عهدتك(حقانية).. ولا ترضين لقلمك الإنزلاق.. هذا مع كامل تقديري..!!

· صحيفة(الصباح) التونسية.. كشفت في عددها الصادر أمس الأول.. عن إجتماع رئيس الاتحاد التونسى مع عيسى حياتو فى شقة الأخير بالقاهرة.. وعن وعد حياتو بتخفيف العقوبات علي الأفريقي والنجم لأنه يحب تونس.. وذهبت الصحيفة إلي أن حياتو سمح لأعضاء الوفد التونسى بعقد إجتماعات سرية مع أعضاء المكتب التنفيذى لـ(الكاف) وعددهم ١٩ لطلب تخفيف العقوبات علي الأفريقي بعد أحداث مباراة الهلال..!!

· إندهشت من الطلب الذي تقدم به الصربي ميشو مدرب الهلال لمجلس ناديه طالباً حمايته من غضبة الجماهير.. بعد ما تعرض له من إحتكاكات وهتافات عقب لقاء الأمل..!!

· النتائج تحمي أي مدرب.. إلا أن ميشو مختلف تماماً.. رغم وصوله إلي مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا..!!

· ما يحدث لميشو.. ذكرني بما حدث لكروجر الذي كان في هذا التوقيت من العام2008 في دوري مجموعات الكونفدرالية ومتصدراً للدوري.. وهذا دليل علي أن الجمهور لا أمان له..!!

· لو كان الوصول لدوري المجموعات يحمي أي مدرب.. لشكل حماية لميشو الآن ولكروجر ورادان سابقاً.. ولو كان الخروج المبكر سبباً في إقالة أي مدرب.. لما بقي البدري حتي هذه اللحظة مدرباً للمريخ..!!



*

----------


## wd el7aj

*بهدوء / علم الدين هاشم


سيكافا لكسر الروتين !

موافقة مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ بالمشاركة فى دورة سيكافا القادمة التى  يفترض ان تنظمها زنزبار بعد  القرار الوزارى برفض السودان لاستضافة هذه  البطولة اعتقد  انه قرار صائب وموفق جدا بشرط اقامة البطولة فى موعدها  المحدد مسبقا فى الشهر القادم وهو مايتناسب مع اعداد الفريق وتجهيزه  لمباريات الدورة الثانية من الدورى الممتاز ,, كما ان  موافقة مجلس الادارة  على طلب الجهاز الفنى باقامة معسكر للفريق فى القاهره قبل موعد البطولة  يتسق ايضا مع رؤية الكابتن حسام البدرى من اجل التحضير والاعداد الجيد فنيا  ومعنويا للاعبين قبل العودة من جديد لاستكمال مباريات الدورى الممتاز التى  نتوقع ان تكون اكثر قوة وشراسة عن الدورة الاولى التى اصبح المريخ قاب  قوسين او ادنى  من ان يتصدرها عن جدارة  يستحقها دون تعادل او هزيمة لو  حافظ اللاعبون على مستوى الاداء الذى حصدوا من خلاله  نقاط جميع المباريات  التى خاضوها حتى الان ,, ونحمد لمجلس الادارة انه لم يعر اى اهتمام لحديث  السيد الوزير حاج ماجد سوار الذى حشر انفه فيما لايعرفه ولايعنيه عندما قلل  من قيمة بطولة سيكافا مدعيا انها لاتفيد الاندية او المنتخبات بحجة انها  بطولة ضعيفة جدا , ولاندرى من الذى اشار على السيد الوزير بان البطولات  الاقليمية مثل سيكافا او غيرها هى اقل من مستوانا الفنى ؟ اعتقد ان حديث  السيد الوزير مردود عليه وان كنا قد اشدنا بقراره السابق الرافض لاستضافة  السودان للبطولة وذلك من منطلق دفاعنا عن مكانة الوزارة كجهة سيادية  واستنكارنا لتهميشها من جانب المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام ,, عموما قرار  مجلس المريخ بالمشاركة فى البطولة  سواء كانت ضعيفة او قوية يصب فى مصلحة  الفريق واعداده الفنى والبدنى وهذا مايهم جماهير المريخ التى كما ذكرت  سابقا لن ترضى بغير لقب الدورى الممتاز وتنتظر ان تكون مشاركة الفريق ايضا  على قدر الطموحات لاسيما وان المريخ سيدخل اجواء سيكافا من اجل كسر الروتين  فى الدورى الممتاز الذى اصبح يسير على وتيرة واحدة ربما تدخل الملل فى  نفوس اللاعبين لغياب المنافسة الحقيقية فى البطولة وهو ماتجسده نتائج  الفريق وانتصاراته الكاسحة من خلال 11 مباراة لم يتعرض فيها الى اختبار  حقيقى يكشف مكامن الضعف فى التشكيلة , فمعظم  الاندية التى تبارى ضدها  المريخ  اضحت تفضل الخندقة الدفاعية للخروج باقل الخسائر واصبح دفاع المريخ  ومن خلفه الحارس الحضرى ضيوف شرف  فى معظم المباريات تقريبا وهذا ليس فى  مصلحة المريخ الذى يحتاج الى مباريات قوية لم تعد متوفرة فى الدورى الممتاز  الان باستثناء مباراة القمة مع الهلال التى يطغى عليها التنافس التقليدى  بينهما ,, ,, فالمريخ الذى سجل 36 هدفا فى 11 مباراة اهتزت شباكه ب 3 اهداف  منها هدف نتيجة خطأ دفاعى ارتكبه نجم الدين ولكن هذا العدد القليل من  الاهداف ليس كافيا للاطمئنان على خط دفاعه طالما انه لم يتعرض لاختبارات  قوية وظل افراده مجرد متفرجين لزملائهم فى معظم المباريات ,, ولهذا نتمنى  ان يجد المريخ ضالته فى سيكافا حتى يقف حسام البدرى على الثغرات الدفاعية  وكيفية معالجتها قبل العودة لخوض مباريات الدورة الثانية  . 
جمعية الصحفيين الرياضيين !
توافق الزملاء فى الاعلام الرياضى على انتخاب مجلس جديد ضم الزملاء رمضان  احمد السيد رئيسا ومزمل ابوالقاسم امينا عاما وميرغنى يونس امينا للخزينة  اضافة لمجموعة من المخضرمين وعدد من الوجوه الجديدة فى المجلس الجديد ,,  علاقتى الرسمية برابطة الاعلاميين الرياضيين سابقا وجمعية الصحفيين حاليا  انقطعت منذ 1987  باستقالة مكتوبة لرئيس الرابطة حينها استاذنا النعمان حسن  ليس لاسباب شخصية والحمد الله فعلاقاتى مع الجميع لازالت وستظل محل احترام  وتقدير ولكن بسبب الخلافات بين الزملاء والمشاكسات التى لاتختفى الا لتظهر  من جديد  ,, هى الظاهرة التى بدأت  منذ تلك الفترة الا انها لم تنحدر  للمستوى الذى وصلته اليه اليوم  مع الاسف ,, ورغم ادراكى بان جمعية  الصحفيين فى الماضى والحاضر  وربما فى المستقبل ليست لديها الشرعية  القانونية   التى يمكن ان تحاسب بها اعضائها الذين درجوا على الاساءة   للمهنة والخروج بها  عن اطارها وميثاقها  الاخلاقى ولكن اتمنى ان يكون فى  دخول الوجوه الجديدة فرصة للتأثير المباشر على القياديين فى اللجنة الجديدة  ليحاربوا هذه التفلتات غير الحميدة خاصة وان اغلبية اعضاء اللجنة الجديدة  هم اصحاب قرار فى صحفهم كناشرين ورؤساء تحرير او رؤساء اقسام رياضية بالصحف  اليومية .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياسلام عليك ياود الحجه
ود البدري سمين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

تسلم كثيرا يا غالي 

سعداء بفتحك بوست الاخبار اليوم

اعضاء تحت المجهر 

العضو wd el7aj
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بات المريخ في حاجة  لنقطة وحيدة من مباراتيه أمام  النسور والأهلي ليضمن صدارة الدورة الأولي  بينما سيكون أبناء القلعة  الحمراء على أعتاب أنجاز تأريخي حال تحقيقهم  للفوز في المباراتين  المتبقيتين على إعتبار أنه الفريق الوحيد الذي نال  العلامة الكاملة في  الدور الأول منذ إنطلاقة المنافسة في نسختها الأولي  ..و واصل مهاجم المريخ  جوناس سكواها تقدمه في سجل الهدافين ونال من شباك  الخرطوم ووصل لهدفه  التاسع متقدما بهدفين عن أقرب منافسيه مهاجم الهلال  إدوارد سادومبا ،وستكون  الفرصة كبيرة أمام الزامبي العملاق لمزيد من  التقدم في لائحة الهدافين على  إعتبار أن فريقه سيؤدي مباراتيه المتبقيتين  في الدور الأول على ملعبه  بأمدرمان ودرجت أندية الظل في الممتاز على رفع  الراية البيضاء أمام عملاقا  القمة على ملعبيهما ، ولن يكون سكواها بعيدا  عن تحطيم الرقم القياسي لسجل  التهديف في الممتاز الذي يملكه زميلاه هيثم  كمال طمبل وكليتشي أوسونوا  برصيد (21) هدفا وسيكون سكواها بحاجة (11) هدفا  ليلحق بزميليه ، ولا تبدو  مهمة الزامبي صعبة في ظل التقدم الكبير  ومواصلته لإحراز الأهداف وكان  سكواها قد قفز بالزانة في الأسابيع الآخيرة  وأحرز خمسة أهداف في مباراتين  فقط .


*

----------


## yassirali66

*يفقد المريخ في  مباراته بعد غد أمام النسور جهود نجميه مصعب عمر ونصر الدين  الشغيل بعامل  الإيقاف ونال كلا اللاعبين إنذارا في مباراة الخرطوم أمس  الأول ليتوقفا  مباراة واحدة في الدوري بعد تعرضهما لبطاقة صفراء في  المباريات الماضية  وسيعود الثنائي للمشاركة في مباراة الأهلي الخرطومي في  الرابع والعشرون من  الشهر المقبل بعد إستيفائهما لفترة الإيقاف ..و فاجأ  مدرب المريخ حسام  البدري الجميع بإبعاد المهاجم هيثم طمبل عن القائمة التي  إعتمد عليها في  مباراة الخرطوم أمس الأول وأخطر المدرب اللاعب بإبعاده عن  المعسكر بعد  إنتهاء التدريب الأساسي للمباراة الأمر الذي كان بمثابة  المفاجأة غير  السارة له بعد تألقه اللافت في التدريبات ، وسيعوض طمبل غياب  مصعب عمر  الموقوف . 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تختتم مساء اليوم  مباريات الجولة الحادية عشر  للدوري الممتاز بمباراتين بكل من امدرمان  وبورتسودان وتكتسب مباريات اليوم  اهمية كبرى قبل أن تختم الدورة الاولى  فعالياتها بجولتين ..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*في المباراة   الاولى يشهد ملعب استاد بورتسودان مواجهة مهمة بين حي العرب صاحب الترتيب   قبل الاخير في المنافسة  عندما يستضيف الامل عطبرة صاحب المركز الثالث    وتكون مباراة اليوم مهمة لأصحاب الارض الذين يفكرون في النقاط الثلاث    للهروب من مناظق الذيلية فيما يفكر الضيوف في النقاط من اجل تاكيد المركز   الثالث 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*وعلي ملعب استاد الهلال بامدرمان يستضيف  الهلال العاصمي  هلال كادقلي  مواقف الفرق يكون الهلال حريصا على نقاط  مباراته مساء  اليوم امام هلال كادقلي ويدخل الازرق برصيد 21 نقطة من عشر  مباريات بالفوز  في ثمانية والخسارة مرتين ولم يعرف التعادل وكان أخر  مبارياته اما الخرطوم  في الجولة سكبها بثلاثية دون رد  وله من الاهداف  (24) هدفاً ودخلت شباكه  اربعة اهداف  ويسعى في لقاء اليوم الى الوصول الى  النقطة  رقم (27 في  المركز الثاني، أما الهلال كادقلي في المركز الحادي  عشر للمنافسة برصيد تسع  نقاط من عشر مباريات فاز مرتين فقط وتعادل ثلاث  مرات فيما تقبل الخسارة في  خمس مواجهات  وكانت أخر خسائره من المريخ بنصف  دستة بالقلعة الحمراء   ويسعى في لقاء اليوم للخروج بنتيجة جيدة اما  الازرق. 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*في مباراة  بورتسودان  التي تجمع بين حي العرب  والأمل عطبرة يعتبر حي العرب مباراة  اليوم مصيرية  له وهو في المركز قبل الاخير برصيد سبع نقاط فقط من عشر  مباريات عرف الفوز  في مناسبتين وتعادل في اخر مباراة له مع اتحاد مدني  فيما خسر سبع مواجهات   ويكون حريصاً على ان يحقق الفوز الثالث له من اجل  الوصول الى النقطة  العاشرة، اما الامل صاحب المركز الرابع حاليا برصيد  (15) نقطة بالفوز في  اربع  مباريات والتعادل في ثلاث فيما خسر ثلاث  مباريات  وكان أخر مبارياته  امام الهلال في الجولة العاشرة خسرها بهدف   ويسعى لإستعادة المركز الثالث  بلقاء اليوم ويكفيه التعادل قبل ان يلاعب  الاهلي شندي في الجولة المقبلة  بشندي.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يعود فريق الكرة  بنادي  المريخ للتدريبات اليوم  ويؤدي مرانا على ملعبه بأمدرمان إستعدادا  لمباراته أمام النسور الجولة  الثانية عشرة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في  دورته الأولي ، ومنح الجهاز الفني  اللاعبون الذين أكملوا المباراة أمام  الخرطوم راحة على أن يعودوا  للتدريب مع زملائهم 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*ستتواصل التدريبات  على نحو يومي حتى موعد مباراة  النسور ..وتلقي حارس مرمي المريخ الدولي  محمد كمال وعدا من مدرب الحراس  طارق سليمان بإشراكه أساسيا في مباراة  الفريق المقبلة أمام النسور في  الجولة الثانية عشرة لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز أو على الأقل منحه فرصة  المشاركة في الشوط الثاني للمباراة ، وكان  اللاعب قد تم إستبعاده عن  القائمة الأساسية لمباراة الخرطوم  بعد أن غاب  عن التدريبات الماضية  بسبب الإصابة ، يذكر أن كمال ويس لم يشاركا في كل  المباريات الماضية في  الدوري أو البطولة الأفريقية بعد أن إعتمد المدرب  على المصري عصام الحضري  الذي إستأثر بالفرصة كاملة .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*استقبلت اللجنة  الاوليمبية السودانية بمقرها  بالحديقة الدولية عصر امس الاول ممثلة في  السكرتير البروفيسيور محمود السر  وامين المال العميد سيف الدين ميرغني  وزير الرياضة بحكومة جنوب السودان  السيد مكواج تينج وقدم السر شرحا ضافيا  لزيارة وفد الاوليمبية السودانية  للاوليمبية الدولية بمدينة لوزان  السويسرية نهاية مارس الماضي ووصف محمود  السر اجتماعهم بمكواج تنيج  بالايجابي والمثمر واكد ان ان وزير الرياضة  بحكومة الجنوب اثنى على  الاوليمبية السودانية وشكرها على ما قامت به في  اجتماعات لوزان كونها قدمت  الحلول لمشاركة رياضي جنوب السودان في اوليمبياد  لندن 2012 وان سعادة  الوزير قال ان ذلك الامر وجد منهم كوزارة رياضية  الاحترام والتقدير تجاه  اللجنة الاوليمبية السودانية وان هذا هو الدور  المأمول من الرياضة في  العمل الوطني كما اكد الوزير مكواج تينج ان الرياضة  تعلو في كل المواقف  على السياسة وزاد انها اي الرياضة سيكون لها الدور  الفعّال في التواصل حتى  بعد اعلان قيام حكومة الجنوب .كما اكد وزير الرياضة  بحكومة جنوب السودان  موافقتهم على زيارة وفد مقدمة رئيس الاوليمبية  الدولية المرتقبة للسودان  في السنة الجديدة على زيارة جنوب السودان منتصف  يونيو المقبل وان الوفد  سوف يلتقي بوزير الرياضة ورئيس حكومة جنوب السودان  واكد ان حكومة جنوب  السودان سوف تخصص قطعة ارض كبيرة بجونقلي لتكون مقرا  لمشروع اولمب افريكا  وان الوثائق المكلية للارض سوف تكون جاهزة عند وصول  الوفد الاوليمبي  .وابدى مكواج تينج الغربة الاكيدة في التواصل مع  الاوليمبية السودانية  لاستكمال المؤسسات الرياضية بجنوب السودان وطلب  مساندتها في دعم الانشطة  بجنوب السودان واستكمال المؤسسات الرياضية هناك .

الى ذلك قال محمود السر سكرتير الاوليمبية السودانية انهم ابدوا استعدادهم   التام لاكمال البنيات التنظيمية بجنوب السودان واستقبال اكبر عدد من   الاداريين اللازمين لانشاء الوحدات الرياضية وانهم اكدوا للوزير ان خبرة   الاوليمبية السودانية متاحة لانشاء المؤسسات الرياضية بالجنوب. 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رفض نجم وسط المريخ حمد عباس رفع الراية  البيضاء  والإستسلام بعد إبعاده المتواصل عن قائمة فريقه في كل المباريات  الماضية  مبينا أنه سيكون حريصا على تجويد مستواه في الفترة المقبلة حتى  يعود  للمشاركة من جديد مشيرا أنه لم يكن بعاني من الإصابة بل ظل يبعده  المدرب  نافيا وجود خلاف بينه والمدرب حسام البدري مبديا إحترامه لقرارات  المصري ،  وأعتبر عباس أن فرصته قادمة وحتما سيضعه المدرب في حساباته  مستقبلا مشيرا  أنه سيكون أكثر حرصا على المشاركة في التدريبات معتبرا أن  وجود عدد كبير من  النجوم أصحاب الخبرة ساهم في إبعاده عن القائمة لافتا  إلى أنه يثق في نفسه  وقادر على فرض وجوده متى ما أتاح له المدرب الفرصة  ونوه إلى أنه يجد السند  من قدامي المحاربين بالفريق ويجد السلوي منهم  معتبرا أن مجرد تواجده رفقة  نجوم كبار مثل فيصل العجب ، قلق وغيرهم يعتبر  شرف كبير له متنيا أن يجد  الفرصة في الفترة القليلة القامة حتى يثبت أنه  قادر على الدفاع عن ألوان  فريقه .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يبدو  المريخ على بعد ست نقاط من تحقيق انجاز غير مسبوق بانهاء الدور الأول من  دون هزيمة او تعادل وحصل الأحمر على 33 نقطة حتى الان وتبقت له مباراتان  أمام الفرسان والنسور في الجولتين الاخيرتين ولم يسبق لأي فريق منذ انطلاق  الدوري الممتاز انهاء الدور الأول من دون تعادل أو هزيمة وأكد مصعب عمر  والباشا أن المباراتين المقبلتين ستجدان اهتماماً كبيراً مشيرين الى أن  الفرقة الحمراء لن تستثني احداً من الهزائم وتوعدا النسور والفرسان بمصير  بقية الفرق التي انتصر عليها المريخ. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 


أعلن نادي مازيمبي الكونغولي مقاطعته للبطولات الأفريقية في المرحلة المقبلة اعتراضا منه علي قرار اقصاءه من المشاركة في بطولة العام الحالي بعد اعتراض سيمبا التنزاني علي اشراك النادي الكونغولي لاعبا وهو لم يكن حاصلا علي البطاقة الدولية 
صرح بذلك موييسي في تصريحات تناقلتها الصحف الافريقية مضيفا أن فريقه كان الجميع في شمال افريقيا يعمل علي اقصاءه من البطولة مستفيدا بتحيز الكاف لأندية شمال افريقيا بشتي السبل معيدا السر في ذلك فوز فريقه بكأسين متتاليين وحصوله علي المركز الثاني في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية 
يذكر أن هذه هي أحد المرات القلائل الذي ينسحب منها فريق افريقي عن المشاركة في البطولات الأفريقية بعد امتناع الأهلي في منتصف التسعينات 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

رفض نجم وسط المريخ حمد عباس رفع الراية  البيضاء  والإستسلام بعد إبعاده المتواصل عن قائمة فريقه في كل المباريات  الماضية  مبينا أنه سيكون حريصا على تجويد مستواه في الفترة المقبلة حتى  يعود  للمشاركة من جديد مشيرا أنه لم يكن بعاني من الإصابة بل ظل يبعده  المدرب  نافيا وجود خلاف بينه والمدرب حسام البدري مبديا إحترامه لقرارات  المصري ،  وأعتبر عباس أن فرصته قادمة وحتما سيضعه المدرب في حساباته  مستقبلا مشيرا  أنه سيكون أكثر حرصا على المشاركة في التدريبات معتبرا أن  وجود عدد كبير من  النجوم أصحاب الخبرة ساهم في إبعاده عن القائمة لافتا  إلى أنه يثق في نفسه  وقادر على فرض وجوده متى ما أتاح له المدرب الفرصة  ونوه إلى أنه يجد السند  من قدامي المحاربين بالفريق ويجد السلوي منهم  معتبرا أن مجرد تواجده رفقة  نجوم كبار مثل فيصل العجب ، قلق وغيرهم يعتبر  شرف كبير له متنيا أن يجد  الفرصة في الفترة القليلة القامة حتى يثبت أنه  قادر على الدفاع عن ألوان  فريقه .




ده كلام لاعب سيكون له شأن كبير في كرة القدم السودانية 
واتذكروا الكلام ده كويس 

*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*سلام لكل الاحبة و مشكورين كتير لكبسولات الصباح
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wd el7aj
					

في وجه الرياح / إبراهيم عبد الرحيم




 
· لو كان الوصول لدوري المجموعات يحمي أي مدرب.. لشكل حماية لميشو الآن ولكروجر ورادان سابقاً.. ولو كان الخروج المبكر سبباً في إقالة أي مدرب.. لما بقي البدري حتي هذه اللحظة مدرباً للمريخ..!! 







 

قام تاني جاب سيرة البحر !!!!!!
*

----------


## مناوي

*  مين (هنادي الصديق) عشان تتكلم في حافذ فوز العلامة الكاملة ..!!
هو قالو ليك الوالي دا مدير ديوان الزكاة ... 
وماهي علاقة الوالي بالشعب المحتاج لهذه الحوافذ ... 
 خلاص يا هولالية ضاقت بيكم وما عارفين تكتبو شنو؟؟ 
    عليك الله لحقي الموضوع دا خطبة الجمعه القادمة ... ههههههههه 
    ( ربنا لو ريحك  ابن ادم ما يريحك ) 
     الله لا تريحهم وفي الابطال عزبهم وفي الدوري بشتنهم واخصم منهم النقاط تلو النقاط والاداء السيئ ..
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله ناس حاقدة وحاسدة بشكل وبعدين يا جلفوطة الوالي ده اياديه البيضاء ممتدة لكل البسطاء المحتاجين يعني عاوزة يعمل ليك دعاية ويقول انا اديت فلان وعلان 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*صباح زين علي كل الاحبه اسعد الله يومكم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووورين يت شباب و ود الحاج يستحق التكريم فهو صفوة جميل كجمال منبرنا فله التحية
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يديك العافيه وصباح الخير عليكم يازعماء
                        	*

----------


## wd el7aj

*لا شكر على واجب يا حلوين
ودي اقل خدمة للصفوة
                        	*

----------


## wd el7aj

*
الصــــدى:ـ



*الهلال ينازل اسود الجبال*

*وابناء كادوقلي يطالبون جماهير الازرق بالاستعداد لتقبل الهزيمة الثالثه*


*ابراهيم سنجه: الهلال فريق ضعيف ولن نحتاج الي اللعب بطريقه دفاعيه امامه*

*ولاعبو الكوماندوز يرشحون باسكال لنجومية الموسم*

____________________________________

صحيفة المريخ



*وارغو يسخر من الشائعات ويؤكد تمسكه بالمريخ*


*متوكل: لم نتلق اي اتصالات من انيمبا والمريخ احق بجهود ستيفن*


*15 هدفا في مران الزعيم*

*والبدري يضع اللمسات الاخيره علي تشكيلة النسور اليوم*

____________________________________


صحيفة الزعيم

*ـ(الزعيم) تورد ادق التفاصيل عن استعارة وارغو*

*المريخ اشترط عرضا ماليا مناسبا...ومتوكل يقول:لم يصلنا طلب رسمي*


*البدري يرشح الاهلي والترجي .*

*رئيس مصر يحلم بعرض خرافي*

*الهلال يفاوض لاعبه السابق*

____________________________________


صحيفة السوبر

*سفاري: باق بالمريخ ولا افكر في الانتقال للهلال*

*يا خبر: الهلال يحتاج لاربعه مليار في يونيو لمقابلة مطالب الاجانب*



* ومحترف من العيار الثقيل في طريقة للمريخ*

*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*هنادى الصادق هل هى كاتبه صحفيه ام  تجعجع  لتملا القدح من ماء غسيلها المتسخ واعتقد ان الصابون الذى تستخدمه  مستورد ولايغسل جيدا  بالنسبة لاموال الوالى  عزيزتى يصرفها كما شاء ومن ادراك ان الوالى لم يساهم فى مثل هذه المشاريع   وعليك ان تسألى المتعافى ووزير الصحة عن نقص المستشفيات 
ولا داعى لتحشرى قدومك فيما لا يعنيك الوالى والينا والفلوس  فلوسنا  نصرفها كيف نشاء
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اسئلة موجهة للصحفية هنادي:

** من اعلمك بان الوالي لا يعط المحتاجين والضعفاء والفقراء؟


** هل الوالي محتاج الى شخص يفهمه عمله وطريقة صرفه للمال في النادي الذي يرأسه ؟

** عندما كتبت هذا المقال هل فكرت جيداً في عواقبه قبل ان تكتبيه ؟

** هل حاسبك يوما احد الاشخاص على مال اتاك ولم تصرفي منه على الفقراء والمحتاجين؟


** هل فكرت في عواقب الظن وسوء الظن وما يمكن ان يحدث لك يوم القيامة ؟

** هل عندما يصرف عمر البشير اموال الدولة على الجيش وعلى الحرب في الجنوب (الله لا عاده) وعلى بناء المستشفيات والدواوين الحكومية وعلى المهرجانات التي تقام وعلى الاحتفالات بعيد الثورة وغيرها هل قال له احد انه يستثني الفقراء والمحتاجين من ذلك ؟

** ماذا تعرفين عن كرة القدم ؟ وكيفية ادارة الاندية الكبرى وهل لديك فكرة عن كيفية الصرف على تلك الاندية ؟ وهل لديك فكرة عن ما هية الادوار التي تلعبها تلك الاندية في عمليات السلام وحسن الجوار والصداقات التي تنشأ بين الدول وما يمكن ان يحدث لمجرد لعبة مباراة في كرة قدم بين دولتين وكمية الصرف الذي يتم صرفه من قبل الاتحاد الدولي او العام او العربي على تلك البطولات وكيفية استعدادات الاندية لهذه البطولات وتجهيزاتها من ترحيل وفنادق واكل وشرب وصرف على الموظفين والاجهزة الفنية والمنشآت والنوادي ...... الخ ؟
هل تعرفين كل ذلك ام انك لا تعرفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان كنت تعرفين فانها مصيبة وان لم تكوني تعرفين فان المصيبة اعظم واجل !!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wd el7aj
					

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".



 ود الحاج تسلم على الروائع ياغالي
ماشاء الله عليك روعة وجمال
*

----------


## asimayis

*الف شكر ..يديكم العافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

تسلم كثيرا يا غالي 

سعداء بفتحك بوست الاخبار اليوم

اعضاء تحت المجهر 

العضو wd el7aj



 كعادتك يارائع يامبدع ياطارق حامد
صفوية نادرة ونكران ذات وهم المنبر في المقام الاول
ربنا يبارك فيك ويديك الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مجهود يذكر فيشكر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wd el7aj
					

لا شكر على واجب يا حلوين
ودي اقل خدمة للصفوة



 صفوة روعة يتكلم بلغة اروع
اكيد مش مريخابي لازم تكون كده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




البدري عصا المايسترو* 

لم تخرج مباريات المريخ مع الخرطوم عن مسارها القديم والذي تناولناه في هذه المساحة صبيحة يوم المباراة وقلنا إن النقر عادةً ما يلجأ إلى الخندقة والتقفيل في مواجهة المريخ مع الاعتماد على المرتدات.


* هذه المرة جاءت الخندقة صرفة، وخلت حتى من الطلعات التي كانت تسبب بعض الإزعاج لمدافعي المريخ.


* لعب النقر بطريقة (دفاع خالي هجوم)، ورمى عبد الحميد السعودي في المقدمة وحيداً وكان من الطبيعي أن يخفق، لأن السعودي لاعب (صندوق) وليس لاعب مساحات!


* لم يدخل فريق الخرطوم منطقة جزاء المريخ طيلة زمن المباراة فخرج ميدو نظيفاً كما دخل.


* وأدى المريخ الشوط الأول بطريقة رتيبة، سهلت مهمة فرقة النقر، وقلصت الخطورة على مرمى قلواك!


* تحضير طويل وبطئ في المناطق الخلفية، ثم إرسال طويل على رؤوس المدافعين الذين لم يجدوا أدنى صعوبة في إبعاد كرات باسكال وسفاري الطولية العشوائية.


* لو واصل المريخ اللعب بالطريقة المذكورة لما سجل هدفاً ولو لعب عشر ساعات!


* أهدر البدري الحصة الأولى كلها متفرجاً على لاعبيه يؤدون بهذه الطريقة المقيتة ويلغون دور خط الوسط دون أن يتدخل لتوجيههم بإخضاع الكرة للأرض ومرحلتها بإتقان من دون اللجوء إلى التمرير الطويل.


* لكننا نحفظ له أنه تدخل بين الشوطين وضبط إيقاع فريقه وأجرى تبديلاً ناجحاً سحب بموجبه راجي البعيد عن حساسية المباريات الودية وأدخل مقدم الذي حرك النتيجة بسرعة في أول دقائق الحصة الثانية.


* بعد هدف كسر الخندقة لعب المريخ بأريحية، وهدوء وتركيز، واختفت التمريرات الطولية العشوائية، وقلت أخطاء التمرير فكان من الطبيعي أن تئن شباك قلواك من كثر الضرب ويحرد النقر الحديث في المؤتمر الصحافي الخاص بالمدربين.


* الشوط الأول للمريخ أمام الخرطوم من أسوأ الأشواط التي أداها الفريق في الدوري الحالي!


* أما في الحصة الثانية فقد عاد مريخ البدري إلى عزف السامبا، ولعب كرة جميلة ومنسقة وبعيدةً عن الهرجلة والكرات الطولية العشوائية والعكسيات المرفوعة من قرب منتصف الملعب.


* على البدري أن يوجه لاعبيه بأن يلعبوا بتركيز منذ أول دقيقة.


* وليته جلس مع سفاري ليقنعه بأن إرسال الكرة إلى منتصف ملعب الخصم بلا هدى تضر المريخ، وتكلفه جهداً كبيراً لاستعادة الكرة من جديد.


* يحفظ للبدري أن كل تدخلاته تؤتي أكلها فوراً، وأن تبديلاته تؤثر إيجاباً على أداء الفريق ونتائجه.


* وهذا يدل على أن المايسترو المصري يجيد قراءة جيدة للملعب ويمتلك دراية كاملة بقدرات لاعبيه.





جدول الضرب الأحمر





* ابتدع المريخاب جدول ضرب جديد في الدوري الحالي!!


3 × هلال الساحل= 3! 


3× هلال الصحراء= 6 !


3 × أهلي شندي= 9 !


3 × الموردة= 12 !


3 × حي العرب= 15!


3 × الأمل= 18!


3 × نيل الحصاحيصا= 21 !


3 × اتحاد مدني= 24 !


3 × جزيرة الفيل= 27 !


3 × هلال كادوقلي= 30 !


3 × الخرطوم= 33 !


وفي الانتظار على المدار: 3 × النسور= 36 !


3 × أهلي الخرطوم = 39 !


* كل من يفشل في تسميع جدول الضرب المريخي الجديد سيعاد تسميعه له مرة أخرى في الدورة الثانية مصحوباً بضربٍ شديد!


* في الدورة الثانية الغلطة بي خمسة!


* في الإعادة إفادة.. وضرب بالزيادة!





آخر الحقائق


* أمام الخرطوم شوط للوعة.. وشوط للروعة!


* خسر النقر بالثلاثة أمام الهلال فتحدث في المؤتمر الصحافي وأطنب في الإشادة بسادومبا!


* فلمَ لم يتحدث في المؤتمر الصحافي الذي أعقب مباراة فريقه مع المريخ؟


* كنا نريد معرفة رأي النقر في نقرة الملك ورصاصة المقدم وكرباج سكواها وشاكوش الشغيل!


* قدم فريق الخرطوم كرة قدم مملة بخندقة مستمرة وخالية من أي اجتهاد للتسجيل.


* أخيراً شاهدنا هوبة سكواها المزدوجة في قناة قوون بعد طول حرمان!


* أمس ظهرت سيرة أمولادي من جديد مشفوعة بتهديد من الفيفا بالعقوبة في حال عدم سداد المستحقات.


* الفيفا قال: الدفع أو التجميد!


* وعلى سيرة التجميد نقول إن طعن الأرباب المقدم للمحكمة ضد الانتخابات يشكل تهديداً كبيراً للنشاط الرياضي في السودان.


* إذا كسب الأرباب طعنه ستتم إعادة الانتخابات!


* وإذا تمت إعادة الانتخابات بقرار قضائي سيتدخل الفيفا ويجمد مشاركات السودان الخارجية!


* وسيدفع المنتخبان الوطني الأول والأولمبي والهلال الثمن غالياً!


* لكن الدوري لن يتوقف، ولن يضار المتصدر بالعلامة الكاملة!


* طعن الأرباب للمحكمة قنبلة موقوتة بالغة الخطر!


* مع ظهور أمولادي ظهر إمبيلي وهدد الهلال بشكوى إلى الفيفا في حال عدم سداد مستحقاته البالغة نصف مليون دولار!


* وظهر معه أمادو الذي طالب الهلال بدفع مبلغ ثمانين ألف دولار!


* وفي الانتظار على المدار إيفوسا الذي يمتلك مائتي ألف دولار على الهلال!


* وفي يونيو سيكون الهلال ملزماً بدفع مستحقات سادومبا البالغة 250 ألف دولار!


* ومستحقات يوسف هوت البالغة مئتا ألف دولار!


* يبدو أننا موعودون باستقالة جديدة للبرير!


* انتصف شهر مايو ولم نرَ أي أثر للعمل في بناء إستاد الهلال العالمي!


* نذكر الناسين أن أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال وعد ببناء الإستاد العالمي قبيل الانتخابات الماضية، وقال إنه ملتزم بإنشائه حتى ولو لم يفز برئاسة النادي!


* وادعى لا فض فوه أن 40 في المائة من كلفة بناء إستاد الهلال العالمي موجودة في حساب خارج السودان!


* انتصف شهر مايو ولم نرَ أي كراكة بالقرب من المقبرة!


* لعل المانع خير يا كردنة!


* قياساً على أداء الفرقة الزرقاء أمام الأمل نقول: الهلال تعبااااان!


* ومستواها الحالي لا يؤهلها للمنافسة حتى على لقب الممتاز ناهيك عن دوري الأبطال!


* طالب بعض لاعبي الهلال بمستحقاتهم فادعت صحيفة زرقاء أنهم يتحركون بمؤامرة من الطابور الخامس!


* وهذا يعني أن الصفوة براءة من تهمة التآمر هذه المرة!


* الحاضر يكلم الغائب، أتير يحدث بشة: المريخ يتآمر على كل أندية الممتاز بما فيها الوصيف!


* مؤامرات الزعيم منقولة على الهواء مباشرة، وتتم في الهواء الطلق!


* يا عزيزي عبد المجيد عبد الرازق إن كانت الضغوط الواقعة على لاعبي المريخ بسبب الحديث عن العلامة الكاملة تقودهم إلى تطبيق سياسة الضرب بالدور والفوز بالأربعات والخمسات والستات فألف مرحباً يا ضغوط!


* كتبنا بإسهاب عن علامة الزعيم الكاملة فسجل 13 هدفاً في آخر 3 مباريات وحافظ على شباكه بيضا مكوية!


* نضغطهم ويضغطون كل الفرق حتى تئن وتتوجع من كثرة الضرب!


* إن فعلوها خير وبركة، وإن لم يفعلوها يبقى الفوز باللقب مطلباً لا تنازل عنه مطلقاً.


* آخر خبر: يا سكواهور الجلد بالدور!



*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

العلامة الكاملة وزجاجة السمن!


* يأمل صفوة الكرة في إكمال فريقهم للدورة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم بالعلامة الكاملة والكلام هنا جميل ومقبول..


* وصفوة آخرون يطمعون في تقفيل الدوري كله بالعلامة الكاملة مثلما فعل فريقهم في دوري العاصمة موسم 71/72 محققاً إعجازاً متفرداً أشارت له مجلة الفيفا في ذلك الوقت.


* بعون الله يمكن أن يفوز المريخ على فريقي النسور وأهلي الخرطوم لتحقيق انجاز نصف الدوري المقفل.. ولكن ليس من السهل إحراز المريخ للبطولة كلها بالعلامة الكاملة..


* أوشك المريخ أن يتعادل مع الاتحاد في مدني بعد أن تخطى أبوالقاسم سعيد الحارس عصام الحضري في الوقت بدل الضائع! ولكن ربنا لطف بتدخل باسكال، بمعنى إذا سجل أبوالقاسم الهدف لانتهى الحديث عن العلامة الكاملة مبكراً فالمسألة كلها حظ وتوفيق!


* الإنجاز الذي حققه المريخ قبل 40 عاماً بالفوز ببطولة الدوري بالعلامة الكاملة يعتبر إعجازاً والإعجازات لا تتكرر.. وإلا لما وصفت بالإعجازات!


* وعليه ينبغي ألا نحلم كثيراً بالمعجزات فيكفي أن نفرح ونسعد إذا أكمل المريخ الدورة الأولى هذا الموسم بالعلامة الكاملة.


* مشوار الدورة الثانية طويل وشاق فالمريخ سيؤدي خمس مباريات صعبة خارج العاصمة أمام الأهلي بشندي وأمام حي العرب ببورتسودان وأمام الأمل بعطبرة وأمام النيل بالحصاحيصا وأمام هلال كادوقلي في معقله بالجبال!! (لاحظوا المريخ بعد مباراة حي العرب ببورتسودان سيتوجه إلى عطبرة للقاء الأمل ثم إلى الحصاحيصا للقاء النيل وتذكروا السوابق) وهناك مباراة أمام الند الهلال بالمقبرة فأي ظروف قاهرة أو نقص في التشكيلة الأساسية يمكن أن يقود للخسارة أو التعادل لا قدر الله خاصة في مباريات الولايات.. وبالتالي على أهل المريخ عدم التفكير في إحراز الدوري بدون هزيمة ولا تعادل.


* حديثنا الكثير عن تحقيق الدوري كله بالعلامة الكاملة سيشكل ضغطاً ذهنياً على اللاعبين ويصيبهم بالتوتر والارتباك مما يقود لتعثر الفريق.. فإذا حدث التعثر ولو بتعادل واحد ستصاب القاعدة المريخية بالإحباط وخيبة الأمل دون داع..


* المطلوب من لاعبي المريخ الإجتهاد وبذل الجهد للفوز بالدوري لا أكثر دون أي تفكير في حكاية العلامة الكاملة للدوري كله..


* ونخشى أن تكون حكاية إكمال الدوري كله بالعلامة الكاملة وبالاً على المريخ إذا قادت للإخفاق والفشل في إحراز لقب الدوري..


* في موسم 2007م حقق الهلال بطولة الدوري بدون هزيمة وبتعادل واحد فقط جاء مع المريخ في الدورة الأولى بينما نال الهلال العلامة الكاملة في الدورة الثانية وحدث ذلك تلقائياً دون أن يفكر لاعبو الهلال في شيء اسمه العلامة الكاملة..


* إذا أكمل المريخ الدورة الأولى هذا الموسم بالنمرة الكاملة فسيكون أفضل من الهلال الذي أكمل الدورة الثانية عام 2007م بالنمرة الكاملة لأن عدد فرق الممتاز هذا العام 14 فريقاً بينما كان عددها 12 فريقاً عام 2007م.


* أخشى أن يصبح المريخ مثل العربجي صاحب زجاجة السمن الذي جلس في السوق لبيع زجاجة سمن بلدي فأخذته غفوة ودخل في حلم بأنه باع زجاجة السمن بمبلغ جيد ثم ذهب وعاد ببضاعة أكبر وباعها بثمن أكبر وهكذا حتى تحول لتاجر ثري واشترى منزلاً وتزوج وأنجب الكثير من العيال ولم يسمع أحد العيال كلامه فضربه بالعصا وهنا صحى العربجي من حلمه ووجد أنه ضرب زجاجة السمن وكسرها فتبخر حلمه.. (وزجاجة السمن هي العلامة الكاملة)!!


* نخشى أن يستغرق لاعبو المريخ في أحلام الحصول على الدوري بالعلامة الكاملة وضرب فرق الممتاز الواحد تلو الآخر.. فيضربون علامتهم الكاملة (على طريقة هدف نجم الدين في شباك الحضري)! وقد تضيع العلامة الكاملة إذا فاجأهم فريق مثل النسور بهزيمة أو تعادل مباغت وهم غارقون في الأحلام الوردية بالعلامة الكاملة!!


* أهلي شندي الصاعد فاجأ الهلال بهزيمة مباغتة لم يتوقعها أحد.. وفريق النسور أيضاً فريق صاعد، ومن الممكن أن يفعلها بغتة لاسيماً إن المريخ سيفقد صانع الألعاب الأيسر مصعب عمر ومحور الإرتكاز نصرالدين الشغيل وهذا يكفي لإحداث خلل واضطراب في التشكيلة والأداء، ومباراة النسور هي أول مباراة يؤديها المريخ في غياب عنصرين مؤثرين بالتشكيلة الأساسية كما ستلعب المباراة على أرضية العشب الاصطناعي التي غاب عنها فريق المريخ طويلاً!!


* الحديث بفخر عن الإحتفاظ بالعلامة الكاملة حتى نهاية الدورة الأولى مقبول وحتى إذا تحقق هذا الإنجاز ينبغي تجنب المكابرة مع الإيمان بأنه حسن طالع وتوفيق من الله.. وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله.


* اما الحديث عن رغبة الحصول على الدوري كله بالعلامة الكاملة فهذه مكابرة مرفوضة تماماً ويستحسن تجنب الحديث فيها.. فالمطلوب من فريق الكرة ان يجتهد ويجتهد لتحقيق أكبر قدر من النقاط بغية استرداد اللقب أما تحقيق اعجاز جديد فهذا متروك لله سبحانه وتعالى فإن شاء أعطى وإن شاح منع، وليس على الإنسان سوى الاجتهاد والتوكل على الله..





زمن اضافي


* اجعلوا الحصول على لقب الدوري هو هدفكم الرئيسي ولا تجعلوا العلامة الكاملة هي الهدف حتى لا تتسبب في ضياع الدوري.


* إعداد لاعبي المريخ الذين لا يجدون فرصة اللعب مع التشكيلة الأساسية ليس في المستوى المطلوب فلابد من قيام مباريات حبية مستمرة لتجهيز بدائل المريخ تحسباً للمشوار الطويل.


* معسكر القاهرة يجب أن يضم كل اللاعبين المسجلين في كشف المريخ، ونتمنى ان تكون المباريات الاعدادية هناك بعضها قوية للفريق الأساسي وبعضها مع فرق صغيرة أو فرق شبابية يخوضها الفريق بالصف الثاني والشباب.


* نعرف أسلوب لعب النيجيري وارغو جيداً ولا نعتقد إنه سيفلح كرأس حربة مطلق لأنه على الأقل لا يستخدم رأسه بسبب قصر القامة! ولهذا نؤيد الاتجاه لاعارته إلى ناديه السابق انيمبا وضم استرايكر صريح يجيد التصويب بالقدمين والرأس.


* صحيح ان كليتشي وراجي العائدان من الإصابة لم يظهرا حتى الآن بمستواهما القديم ولكن باستمرار المشاركة مع التشكيلة الأساسية ان شاء الله سيعودان قريباً كأخطر لاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء. 


* طالعت أمس عمودين في صحيفة رياضية منفلتة جعلاني أأسف كثيراً على الدرك الذي انحدرت له الصحافة الرياضية..


*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

الجمهور الواقع والمأمول

تشرفت أمس بالمشاركة في السمنار الذي نظمه مركز دراسات أمن المجتمع المدني بالتضامن مع وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية تحت عنوان (الجمهور السوداني في كرة القدم الواقع والمأمول)، وقدمت خلاله ثلاث أوراق عمل من الدكتور عبد اللطيف البوني والدكتور علي قاقرين والدكتور عبد الحفيظ عبد المكرم وعقب على الأوراق شخصي والبروفيسور عبد الهادي تميم والأستاذة سارة أبو وشرف السمنار بالحضور الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار وزير الشباب والرياضة وأدلى بدلوه في كلمة الافتتاح.


اتفق كل المتحدثين والمعقبين على أن الواقع الذي نعيشه الآن في مجال التشجيع واقع مرير ينذر بالخطر ولا بد من تدارك الموقف قبل أن يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه خاصة ونحن مواجهون بمباريات باسم الوطن على مستوى المنتخبات الوطنية وفريق الهلال في دوري أبطال إفريقيا خاصة بعد الانفلاتات التي بدأت تظهر وسط الجمهور كما حدث في تونس ومصر خوفاً من أن تنتقل العدوى للسودان.


وأجمع المتحدثون والمعقبون على أن ما نعيشه الآن سببه الأول والأخير ما يكتب في الصحف الرياضية ومن قلة للأسف ارتفع صوتها وأدت لما حدث في مباراتي القمة ولا بد أن يبدأ الإصلاح بالإعلام الرياضي بأن يمارس مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات دوره كرقيب وجهة محاسبة رغم القناعة بأنه مقيد بالقانون الذي يحتاج الى مراجعة يمكن المجلس من إصدار عقوبات في حق الصحيفة والصحفي.


قلت في مداخلتي إن الجمهور السوداني كان الأميز من ناحية سلوك في العالم ويكفي أنه فاز ثلاث مرات بجائزة أفضل جمهور في الوطن العربي وأيضاً في مسابقة مجلة الأهرام الرياضي وضربت مثلاً بجلسة جمعتني مع عدد كبير من الحكام العرب المشاركين في إدارة إحدى بطولات الاتحاد العربي وكان الحديث في الجلسة يدور حول سلوك جمهور كرة القدم فقال الحكم المصري الكبير جمال الغندور إن الجمهور السوداني هو الأفضل وأسوأ عبارة يقولها (التحكيم فاشل) وفي مصر يهتفون لك بعبارات تمس شرف أسرتك.


وأمنت على أن الإعلام الرياضي بالفعل انحدر بالمشجعين وأدخل مصطلحات دخيلة مثل (ماسورة) وهو الذي يفرض عليه دوره أن يرتقي بالمفردة وقلت إن العبارات التي رددها جمهور الهلال ضد لاعبي المريخ في قمة الدوري هي نفس العبارة التي كتبها أحد الصحفيين، بل اعترف بذلك أمام البروفيسور علي شمو رئيس المجلس الأعلى للصحافة والمطبوعات والأستاذ العبيد أحمد مروح الأمين العام للمجلس في الندوة التي نظمها القطاع الثقافي بنادي الهلال.


أعتقد أن السمنار كان ناجحاً وخرج بتوصيات أتمنى أن يتم العمل بها وعلى رأسها فرض رقابة على ما يكتب في أعمدة الرأي وفي إقامة ندوات توعية في الأندية والجامعات تستهدف الجمهور حتى يعود الانضباط الى ملاعبنا والآن الكرة في ملعب المجلس الجديد لجمعية الصحفيين الرياضيين الذي رفع شعار (من أجل واقع جديد للصحافة الرياضية) والذي نتمنى أن يتحول الى واقع.


شكراً لمركز دراسات المجتمع المدني ولوزارة الشباب والرياضة الذين أتاحوا لنا فرصة المشاركة والحضور.





أين نشاط الشباب ولماذا صمت أعداء شداد؟


منذ أن أعلن عن إلغاء فرق الأشبال بالأندية واستبدالها بإنشاء درجتين رابعة وخامسة ظل الدكتور كمال شداد يتعرض للنقد وكلما أخفق فريق تأتي التبريرات أن السبب شداد لأنه ألغى جهاز الأشبال، بل تجاهل الإعلام تماماً نشاط الدرجتين الرابعة والخامسة والذي حقق نجاحاً في عدد من الاتحادات التي التزمت.


وفي آخر اجتماع لمجلس الاتحاد في عهد الدكتور شداد صدر قرار من المجلس بالسماح للأندية بإنشاء فرق للشباب والناشئين ورفع للجمعية العمومية وأجازته.


مر على قرار عودة الفرق السنية أكثر من نصف عام وتابعنا (فورة بعض الأندية) التي قامت بتكوين فرقها ولكن حتى الآن (لا حس ولا خبر)، والغريب أن الذين كانوا يرددون اسطوانة الأشبال ويهاجمون شداد صمتوا الآن وتأكد كما قلنا إن الهدف من الحملة ليس الحرص على عودة الأشبال ولكن الهدف شداد.


نؤكد من جديد أن الوضع الراهن الذي تعيشه الأندية بما فيها الهلال والمريخ لن يمكنها من الصرف على فرق سنية وهي عاجزة عن الصرف على الفريق الأول ولن تقام المنافسة إن لم يتحصل الاتحاد على راعٍ يتولى هذا القطاع أو تشجيع الشركات ورجال الأعمال على تبني هذه الفرق في شكل أكاديميات كما كان يخطط دكتور شداد.


حروف خاصة


أبدع الدكتور عبد الحفيظ عبد المكرم رئيس قسم الإعلام بجامعة السودان في تقديم ورقة رائعة أتمنى أن توزع لكل الصحفيين لأنها شاملة ووافية وتمثل أعظم محاضرة.


الدكتور عبد الحفيظ كان واحد من منظومة الجهاز الفني لفريق الهلال بعد أن شارك في قيادته الى نهائي بطولة الأندية الإفريقية أبطال الدوري 1987 كمدرب لياقة فكانت لياقة اللاعبين السلاح الأول في الإنجاز.


وفي المريخ كان أيضاً رفيقه الدكتور مكي فضل المولى الذي ساهم في فوز المريخ بكأس الكؤوس الإفريقية 1989 فحول اللاعبين الى مقاتلين كالأسود.


قلت لهما أمس: مؤسف أن تكونا في السودان ونحن نتعاقد مع (خواجات)، مؤكد إنكما أكثر تأهيلاً وخبرة منهم.


لا أحد يلوم اللاعب عبد الحميد السعودي إن أخفق أمام الهلال والمريخ لأن عبد الحميد في المريخ كان يجد من يوصل له الكرة سواء من الوسط أو الأطراف.


وفي الخرطوم فقد (الممون) ولو كان في محله سادومبا أو سكواها سيكون حالهما حال عبد الحميد.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 



السير حسام بدريولا!! 
 × بنظرة فنية فاحصة استغرقت 45 دقيقة نجح الكابتن حسام البدري كالعادة في مثل هكذا مباريات في تغيير أداء المريخ للأفضل في الحصة الثانية أمام الكوماندوز وفك شفرة خندقة الفاتح النقر برباعية نظيفة. 


× قدم المريخ مستوى رتيبا في الحصة الاولى ولكنه سرعان ما تحسن بعد ان اطلع حسام البدري على أوراق خصمه فكانت الاهداف الأربعة التي امنت صدارة العلامة الكاملة. 

× وبمناسبة العلامة الكاملة نقول بسم الله ما شاء الله على فرقة البدري وهي تسير في الطريق الصحيح في حصد النقاط وضرب الخصوم بلا رحمة.  

× والفضل في ذلك من بعد الله يرجع للعمل الكبير الذي يقوم به الجهاز الفني بقيادة حسام البدري في تجهيز الفريق قبل كل مباراة وعلاج الاخطاء والسلبيات التي تظهر في المباراة التي تسبقها.  

× بصمة البدري وضحت بجلاء في مظهر المريخ ونتائج الفريق وانتصاراته المتواصلة في الممتاز رد شاف على كل الذين شككوا في مقدرات المدرب المصري ووصفوه بمدير الكرة الذي لا علاقة له بمهنة التدريب .  

× البدري برهن على علو كعبه في مجال التدريب واثبت بالدليل القاطع أنه مدرب كفء وقدير يعرف ماذا يفعل وماذا يريد ان يفعل في شوط المدربين. 

× ودائما ما يصيب الهدف المنشود.  

× لم نشك في نجاحه مع المريخ لأنه خريج مدرسة فريق القرن في افريقيا وقاد فريقه الأهلي الذي تربي في أحضانه لاعبا ومدربا لتحقيق لقب الدورى وكأس السوبر المصرى في ظرف 18 شهرا من تسلمه الإدارة الفنية لفريق القرن.  

× وهاهو يؤكد نجاحه وتميزه من واقع المستويات الرفعية والنتائج الباهرة التي يحققها المريخ منذ تسلمه زمام الأمور الفنية بالفريق. 

× كما اجبر الاعلام المصري على تتبع اخبار الدورى الممتاز السوداني وابراز نتائج المريخ عقب كل مباراة في مختلف الوسائط الإعلامية في شمال الوادي.  

× أعاد البدري صياغة المريخ من جديد وجعل منه قوة ضاربة قهرت أحد عشر فريقا من الممتاز بما فيها (هلال المجموعات) وفي الطريق النسور والفرسان.  

× أصبح المريخ في عهد حسام البدري جميلا وفريقا يلعب الكرة الشاملة بأسلوب سلس وممتع بتمريرات متقنة بكل الأشكال الهندسية وصناعة هجمات في كامل الأناقة.  

× أهداف المريخ هذا الموسم في الممتاز تحكي عن جودة الصناعة.  

× حارس مرمى (الحضري) يصنع الأهداف ومدافع (باسكال) يسجل برأسية وقذيفة صاروخية في حلق المرمى ولاعب وسط (الباشا) ينافس في قائمة الهدافين وآخر (الشغيل) يضرب بقوة في شباك الخصوم ومهاجم (سكواها) يتصدر قائمة الهدافين واخر (كلتشي) يسجل ولاعب الطرف (مصعب) يبصم في الشباك بمهاراة وبدائل (العجب وهنو ومقدم) تزيد غلة الأهداف.  

× في المريخ كلو بصنع وبسجل الاهداف والانصار تتمايل في المدرجات طربا على انغام موسيقى ورقصة الأحمر داخل المستطيل الأخضر.  

× المريخ (استايلو) رهيب وعجيب ما بتنفع معه الخندقة ولا اللعب المفتوح وكلو سيان عند المارد الأحمر.  

× صناعة البدري ما ليها مثيل في الممتاز وتشابه الى حد كبير صناعة السير أليكس فيرجسون في البريمر ليغ وبيب غوارديولا في الليغا. 

× البدري يستحق لقب.. السير حسام بدريولا. 

× بدريولا جعل من المريخ فريقا غير في كل شيء، أناقة في المظهر وانضباط داخل الملعب وخارجه. 

× منذ زمن بعيد لم نشاهد للمريخ زيا وشعارا ثابتا في كل مبارياته التنافسية الا في عهد بدريولا. 

× وهكذا هى الفرق الكبيرة .  

× مريخ يملأ العين ويسر البال وقولوا ما شاء الله .  

× جديد المريح في 2011 البدري والحضري وباسكال وسكواها والعلامة الكاملة.  

× علامة كاملة ب39 مليون جنيه بالقديم.  

× يعني غالية جدا ومكلفة وما كل فريق بقدر عليها غير المريخ.  

× ست نقاط تفصل المريخ من العلامة الكاملة في النصف الاول وبعد الخميس بإذن الله وضرب النسور تبقي ثلاث نقاط فقط .  

× والنسور والفرسان سينالان المعلوم باستاد الخرطوم. 

× وعلى جماهير المريخ الحرص على الحضور لمساندة النجوم في المباراتين للاحتفال بصدارة النصف الاول من الممتاز بالعلامة الكاملة. 

× المريخ والتميز وجهان للعلامة الكاملة.  

× التحية للدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ على مجهوداته المقدرة في سبيل تقوية الفريق وتحية للمدرب السير حسام بدريولا وهو يقدم لنا في كل مباراة عملا متقنا عالي الجودة.  

*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 


لاعبو الكوماندوز يرشحون باسكال لنجومية الموسم.. 

رشح لاعبو الخرطوم العاجي سيرج واوا باسكال نجم المريخ للحصول على لقب أفضل لاعب في الموسم الحالي واعتبروا أن العاجي جاد ويقدم مستويات لافتة ووضع بصمته مع الأحمر وذكروا أنه أعاد الهيبة للدفاع الأحمر وقال خالد شفيق متوسط دفاع الخرطوم: باسكال لاعب ذكي ومتمكن عنده قدرة على استخلاص الكرات من دون ارتكاب مخالفات وهذا أمر مطلوب في المدافع ومضى: يستخدم عقله ولا يميل الى العنف لكنه قوي ويتدخل بحزم لإبطال مفعول هجمات المنافسين، وزاد: يقود الهجمات بطريقة جيدة وعنده قدرة على التسجيل أرى أنه مكسب حقيقي للفرقة الحمراء ولاعب مهم لا يمكن الاستغناء عن خدماته، وأفاد محمد خميس لاعب وسط الخرطوم أن باسكال لم يجد صعوبة في التأقلم وقال: لأنه لاعب جيد ويتعامل بطريقة سهلة مع الكرة انسجم بسرعة مع سفاري وبقية اللاعبين وأضاف: وجوده مهم في المريخ ولولاه لاهتزت شباك الحضري أمس الأول، فيما أفاد عبدالرحمن كرنقو أن باسكال أفضل مدافع في الساحة وأنه مرشح بقوة لنجومية الموسم وقال: لاعب قوي وجاد يعرف المطلوب منه يجيد قراءة الملعب وتمريراته سليمة ويتحرك من الخلف بطريقة فيها ذكاء ويدعم الهجوم ويحرز الأهداف كما يؤدي دوره الدفاعي على الوجه الأكمل.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نجوم هلال كادوقلي يتوعدون الهلال


إبراهيم سنجة: الأزرق فريق عادي وأخشى مطالبة جماهيره بشطب كل اللاعبين بعد مباراة اليوم


تحدى لاعبو هلال كادوقلي الهلال وذكروا أن الفرقة الزرقاء لن تفلت من الهزيمة وأدلى إبراهيم سنجة متوسط الدفاع بتصريحات ساخنة وصف فيها الهلال بأنه فريق عادي وقال: الأزرق فاز بشق الأنفس على الفهود فكيف يصمد أمام الأسود وأضاف: ليس هناك ما يمنعنا الانتصار عليه لا أعتقد أن أسامة التعاون وسامي عبدالله يمكنهما إيقاف جيمي أولاغو أرى أن النيجيري سيتلاعب بهما في مباراة اليوم وسيمزق الى جانب مشرف زكريا شباك المعز محجوب وأكد إبراهيم سنجة أن جماهير الهلال عليها بالصبر مشيراً الى أن فريقها سيخسر في مباراة اليوم وقال: عليها أن تهيئ نفسها الى الهزيمة الثالثة وشدد إبراهيم سنجة على أن فريقه لا يخشى الأزرق وأنه قادر على التعامل مع اللقاء بالصورة المطلوبة، وأوضح أنهم لن يقبلوا غير النقاط الثلاث.

:101::101::101::101::101::101::101:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 


المريخ يتدرب بجدية ويستعد للنسور

أدى المريخ تدريباً مساء أمس على ملعبه استعداداً لمباراة النسور في الجولة المقبلة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وشارك في المران 29 لاعباً بالإضافة الى وارغو وكان الشغيل، الحضري، حسن جزيرة اكتفوا بمتابعة التدريب من الخارج وكان اللاعبون الذين شاركوا في مباراة الخرطوم أخضعوا لتدريبات خفيفة قبل أن يغادروا وحرص حسام البدري على إخضاع بقية اللاعبين الى تدريبات على التمرير والتسديد من زوايا مختلفة وتألق وارغو ووليد في تدريبات التسديد وكان محمد مقدم نفذ برنامجاً خاصاً واختتم مران المريخ بتقسيمة انتهت 10/5 للأصفر حيث أحرز ياسر الديبة خمسة أهداف وسجل الدافي وعبدالرحيم النصري هدفين لكل وهدف لوارغو فيما سجل للأحمر فيصل العجب هدفين وآخر لموسى الزومة ومثله لهنو ومحمد شمس الفلاح وشهدت التقسيمة تألقاً لافتاً للدافي وعاصم عابدين وفيصل العجب وهنو والزومة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عماد النحاس: بلة جابر سيعود في الدور الثاني


أكد عماد النحاس مدير الكرة بالمريخ أن عقوبة بلة جابر تنتهي بنهاية الدور الأول في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقال: بعدها سينخرط في المعسكر الإعدادي بغرض تجهيزه للاستحقاقات المقبلة وتحدث النحاس عن مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام الخرطوم واستحسن الأداء وذكر أن الفرقة الحمراء حصلت على ثلاث نقاط مهمة واستمرت في الصدارة وقال: سنواصل التحضيرات بالجدية ذاتها لبقية المباريات وأكد النحاس أن المريخ يتعامل مع كل المباريات بطريقة واحدة وقال: ليس هناك فريق ضعيف وآخر قوي كل الفرق عندنا قوية والمباراتان المقبلتان أمام أهلي الخرطوم والنسور مهمتان وأمام فريقين قويين سنسعي فيهما الى الفوز لننهي الدور الأول بالعلامة الكاملة وأبان النحاس أنهم يحترمون كل المنافسين وقال: لن نتهاون أمام أي منافس وأشاد النحاس بجماهير الفرقة الحمراء واعتبر أنها ساندت اللاعبين بقوة وكانت رأس الرمح في الانتصارات التي تحققت.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بلة جابر: إيقاف نشاطي لا يعني ابتعادي عن المريخ وزملائي


أوضح بلة جابر نجم المريخ أنه حرص على حضور مباراة الفرقة الحمراء أمس الأول أمام الخرطوم من أجل دعم زملائه وقال: إيقاف نشاطي لا يعني ابتعادي عن المريخ وزملائي وأضاف: أنا سعيد لأن الأحمر انتصر ولأنه قريب من إنهاء القسم الأول بالعلامة الكاملة، ودعا بلة جابر أنصار الفريق الى الوقوف خلفه بصلابة في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[align=justify]بقلم : أحمـــــــد محمد الحاج[/align] 
[align=justify] 


. شاركنا في الدور التمهيدى لتصفيات كأس العالم (1998) وإنتصرنا على زامبيا بهدفين نظيفين بالخرطوم وخسرنا بلوساكا بُثلاثية نظيفة (وغادرنا) وفي تصفيات مونديال (2002) كُنا قاب قوسين أو أدنى مع الخبير أحمد بابكر للوصول إلى مونديال كوريا و اليابان بفريق مميز ونلنا المركز الثالث بالمجموعة بفارق أربعة نقاط فقط عن المُتأهل حينها المنتخب النيجيري وفي تصفيات مونديال (2006) شاركنا ضمن فرق المجموعة الثالثة وتعرضنا لهزائم (تاريخية) منها سُداسية مصر و خُماسية ساحل العاج ولم ينتصر المنتخب إلا في ُمباراة واحدة من أصل عشرة مُباريات وكانت ضد بنين (مُتذيل المجموعة) وبهدف وحيد وفي تصفيات (قسطنطين 2010) خرجنا بأسوأ النتائج على الإطلاق (نُقطة وحيدة) أمام مالي في أول لقاء ومابعد ذلك هزيمة تلو الأُخرى ذهاباً و إياباً وقبل ذلك شاركنا في عدة تصفيات دون جدوى.
. النظام الجديد لتصفيات كأس العالم (2014) الذي إعتمدته اللجنة التنفيذية بالإتحاد الإفريقي في إجتماعها المُنعقد أمس الأول يُتيح للسودان فُرصة الوصول لنهائيات المونديال لأول مرة في تاريخه إن وضعت الدولة ووزارة الشباب و الرياضة والإتحاد والأندية هذا الهدف نصب الأعين ! حيث ستُجرى التصفيات على ثلاثة مراحل ، في المرحلة الأولى يتم إختيار أخر أربعة و عشرين منتخباً في التصنيف من أصل (52) (وفقاً للتصنيف الدولي للفيفا لقارة إفريقيا لشهري يونيو و يوليو) وتُجرى مباريات هذه المرحلة بنظام خروج المهزوم (ذهاباً و إياباً) ليتأهل إثني عشر مُنتخباً للمرحلة الثانية.
. في المرحلة الثانية ينضم الإثني عشر منتخباً إلى المنتخبات الثمانية و عشرين الأولى في التصنيف ليُصبح المجموع (أربعين مُنتخباً) تُقسّم إلى عشرة مجموعات كُل مجموعة تضم أربعة فرق (تُلعب بنظام الدوري ذهاباً و إياباً) ويتأهل من هذه المرحلة (مُتصدّر المجموعة فقط) أي عشرة مُنتخبات وفي المرحلة الثالثة والأخيرة تُجرى المُباريات بنظام خروج المهزوم (ذهاب - إياب) ليتأهل خمسة فائزين إلى النهائيات.
. التصنيف الحالي للسودان لشهر أبريل هو المركز الخامس و العشرين إفريقياَ والخامس بعد المائة عالمياً وما يعنينا في الأمر هو التصنيف (الإفريقي) حيث يُمثّل وجود السودان في هذا المركز عدم خوضه المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات والتأهل ضمن منظومة الثماني و عشرين (الأعلى تصنيفاً) أي المجموعات مُباشرة ولكن هذا المركز مُهدد بالفقدان إذ لايفصلنا عن دول الأربع و عشرين (الأقل تصنيفاً) سوى ثلاثة مراكز وأي تدني في النتائج لشهري يونيو و يوليو القادمين يعني تدحرج في التصنيف.
نقاط من رحيق
- حسب تصنيف شهر إبريل الدول الأربعة و عشرين التي ستخوض المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات هى (أفريقيا الوسطى - الكونغو الديمقراطية - سيراليون - الكونغو - رواندا - كينيا - أثيوبيا - زيمبابوي - غينيا بيساو - مدغشقر - ناميبيا - غينيا الإستوائية - تشاد - بورندي - سوازيلاند - ليبيريا - ليسوتو - موريتانيا - إريتريا - الصومال - جزر القمر - موريشوص - جيبوتي - جُزر سيشل). 
- وعادة لا تتغير المراكز بصورة كبيرة مابين شهر و شهر إلا في حالة وجود منافسات إقليمية كُبري كبطولة كأس العالم أو كأس الأمم الإفريقية.
- تحتل مُنتخبات (السودان - أنجولا - توجو - تنزانيا) المراكز 25 - 26 - 27 - 28 على التوالي وأي تردي في النتائج سيجعلها تتدحرج لخوض الأدوار التمهيدية.
- نتائج المنتخب في التصفيات الإفريقية الحالية ستلعب دوراً رئيسياً في الحفاظ على هذا المركز أو تحقيق أفضل منه فخوض الدور التمهيدي محفوف بالمخاطر و المُفاجآت.
- حافظ السودان تقريباً على هذا المركز لعدة أشهر وساء تحديداً في الفترة مابين مارس إلى سبتمبر 2010 بإحتلاله المركزين (32) وأحياناً (33) ولم يتحسّن إلا بعد إنتصارنا الأخير على الكونغو في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا.
- تبدأ المرحلة الأولى من التصفيات في شهر نوفمبر القادم وتبدأ مرحلة المجموعات في الأول من يونيو (2012) وتستمر حتى العاشر من سبتمبر (2013) وتبدأ مُباريات الذهاب للمرحلة الأخير في مُنتصف أكتوبر (2013) ومُباريات الإياب في مُنتصف نوفمبر (2013) .
- بداية التصفيات في (يونيو) من العام (2012) يعني أن لاعبي المنتخب الحاليين سترتفع مُعدلات أعمارهم والمنتخب الأولمبي يُمثّل نواة جيدة للتجديد مع بعض التطعيم.
- وجه الإتحاد الإفريقي ضربة موجعة لإبن همام بعد أن أكد دعمه التام لبلاتر في الإنتخابات القادمة للفيفا عبر لجنته التنفيذية.
- يا لجنة البرمجة (عذبتونا) !
- خاض الأهلي شندي أخر أربع مُباريات متتالية خارج أرضه عبر هذه المُدن (كادوقلي - الحصاحيصا - الخرطوم - مدني) !!
- وخاض الهلال كادوقلي أخر مُباراتين عبر المُدن (بورتسودان - الخرطوم) وسيخوض اليوم لقائه الثالث على التوالي خارج الأرض بالخرطوم (الهلال الخرطوم) ويختتم مُبارياته المتتالية بعطبرة ! 
- لأول مرة في العالم نجد فريق بالدوري يؤدي أربع مباريات متتالية خارج الديار ولا يحدث هذا إلا في السودان ولجنة (طارق عطا) التنظيمية !
- فرق (كُرة قدم) ولا (بصات سياحية). 
- نهائي (بُرتغالي) بنكهة (أوربية) بورتو و سبورتينج براغا يبحثان عن التتويج في نهائي الدوري الأوربي اليوم. 
نحلة إجتماعية
حُب موديل (2011) الماسنجر و الفيس بوك ! زول تلقاهو ماشاف البت ولا سمع صوتها بس لقاها خاتة صورة (سمحة) ويجي يقول ليك (بحبها) بالله عليكم ده يقولوا عليهو شنو !
دبور سياســـي
الأطبـــــاء قِصة و أخرها لسه ! أنَسِي هؤلاء أن عملهم إنساني في المقام الأول !
أخر نقطــــــــة
ياما قضيت أيام أبني الأمـــــــاني عليك
واترجم الألآم غنيات عســـــاي أُرضيك
أخفي الدموع عنك وأضحك أمام عينيك
وتفيض عيوني حنــــان لمن تعاين ليك
أصلو العيون حاباك حيرت قلبي معــاك[/align]

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*abdallah890, Abu RR, مبارك علي حسين, آدم البزعى, أحمد عبد القادر, محمدطيب, مجاهد بابكر, محب المريخ, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميرغنى تاج السر, Aladdin, alajabalajeeb, amirshendi, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, asimayis, معراج, aymon7, مناوي, bakri2010, المبرمج, المكاجر, الاستاذ, الحارث, الحجاج, الجرافى كومر, الحوشابي, الحضري جا, العكادي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, ابراهيم 258, ابراهيم خلف الله, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو متاب, احمد جبريل, احمد علي الحلفاوي, احمدحلفا, احب المريخ, اسماعيل, انا سوداني انا, Dndrawi EL sir, doshka, باجيو, بحاري, elsmani, hani222, hass6666, جونثان, jamal85, midris3, Mohamedhamza, mozamel1, mub25, musab aljak, nona, nouriomer, ستيفن وورغو, سيف الاسلام, RED PLANET, senba, عمرالطاهر, عاطف ارباب, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عجبكو, غربه, wd el7aj, yassirali66, نادرالداني, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الحلة, ودادنتود, طارق حامد, طارق عثمان, كدكول 

ماشاء الله تبارك اللهم زيد وبارك :ahl1:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

abdallah890, Abu RR, مبارك علي حسين, آدم البزعى, أحمد عبد القادر, محمدطيب, مجاهد بابكر, محب المريخ, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميرغنى تاج السر, Aladdin, alajabalajeeb, amirshendi, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, asimayis, معراج, aymon7, مناوي, bakri2010, المبرمج, المكاجر, الاستاذ, الحارث, الحجاج, الجرافى كومر, الحوشابي, الحضري جا, العكادي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, ابراهيم 258, ابراهيم خلف الله, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو متاب, احمد جبريل, احمد علي الحلفاوي, احمدحلفا, احب المريخ, اسماعيل, انا سوداني انا, Dndrawi EL sir, doshka, باجيو, بحاري, elsmani, hani222, hass6666, جونثان, jamal85, midris3, Mohamedhamza, mozamel1, mub25, musab aljak, nona, nouriomer, ستيفن وورغو, سيف الاسلام, RED PLANET, senba, عمرالطاهر, عاطف ارباب, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عجبكو, غربه, wd el7aj, yassirali66, نادرالداني, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الحلة, ودادنتود, طارق حامد, طارق عثمان, كدكول 

ماشاء الله تبارك اللهم زيد وبارك :ahl1:





اميييييييييييييييين بس ما يسحروكم ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*ابداع كالعاده أخي طارق . حفظك الله لنا وللمريخ . دمت كما تحب
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*هنادى الصديق  فى  غفلةٍ  من الزمن

ترأست أتحاد أحد الألعاب  وظنت  أنها

بذلك تملك حق  التطاول  على  الغير .

إنه البحث عن  الشهرة التى  فقدتها

بعد إزالتها  من  رأس  ذلك  الإتحاد.
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*كفيتم  ووفيتم  بارك  الله  فيكم 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 
راس مجموعه بدل فاقد 
* ناس اللمبي مامصدقين 
* بقوا يهضربوا ساااااااي 
* كلام الطير في الباقير 
* الباقير القريبه دي !!!! 
* كلام الطير في شندي 
* اسي شندي الدخلها شنو يا محمد عبدالماجد 
* الرائع قسم خالد 
* اخيرا اعترف بالصفر الدولي الكبير جدا 
* لم يقصد الاعتراف 
* ولكنها الهضربه 
* كتب قسم خالد 
* الفريق الوحيد الذي لا تاريخ له في دوري ابطال افريقيا هو القطن الكاميروني الذي لم يكتب له الفوز بدوري ابطال افريقيا ابدا , ومثله الهلال 
* انتهي كلام قسم 
* لاحظتوا في كلام قسم ابدا دي حلوه كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
* ابدا 
* الكلمه دي زي القالها عمك هرمنا 
* ابدا 
* يعني نهائي 
* يعني ماحصل 
* يعني المحصله صفر 
* تعالوا شوفوا بعد ماقسم قال ماقال في القطن الكاميروني 
* قال ومثله الهلال ؟؟؟؟ 
* الهلال ياقسم يعني نهائي وماحصل والمحصله صفر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
* الاعتراف نعمه 
* لاتاريخ له في دوري ابطال افريقيا ومثله الهلال 
* خليهو دوري ابطال افريقيا يا قسم 
* هل للقطن الكاميروني تاريخ في بطولات الكاف ؟؟؟ 
* ومثله الهلال !!!! 
* برضو لاتاريخ له في بطولات الكاف 
* خلاص ياقسم انتوا والقطن العبوا في بطولات النون 
* يمكن تعملوا ليكم فيها تاريخ 
* يمكن في بطولات النون القطن يجيب ليهو كاس 
* ومثله الهلال 
* عشان ماتبقوا لابطولات كاف لا دراهم كاش 
* امولادي 
* منعول ابوك اعاره 
* شفت الكندشه بتعمل شنو يا مزمل ابو القاسم ؟؟؟؟ 
* الكندشه بتجيب الالتهاب 
* اتقحقحي 
* ناس اللمبي فرحانين برأس المجموعه 
* مع ان التاريخ يحفظ للمريخ انه اول رأس مجموعه سوداني في بطولات الكاف 
* والمجموعه كانوا فيها هم زاتهم 
* ويخيل لي تصنيفهم كان تالت ولا رابع المجموعه ماعارف 
* في الوقت داك قالوا مسألة رأس المجموعه دي ما بالمستوي 
* اختيار ساااااااي 
* اسي بقت حكاية رأس مجموعه تشرف 
* مع العلم بانو رأس مجموعه بدل فاقد 
* تم الاختيار بعد ابعاد مازيمبي 
* يعني مازيمبي لو كسب الاستئناف بجي يقول ليكم ارجعوا ورا زحوا منو اسيادو جو هييييييييييييي 
* ونرجع لي نغمة رأس المجموعه دي ما بالمستوي 
* بالمناسبه 
* الزول المامتعلم بقولوا عليهو فاقد تربوي 
* الزول الماجاب كاس جوي ده يسموهوا شنو ؟ 
* فاقد جوجوي !!!!! 
* ولا فاقد كأسوي ؟؟؟؟ 
* ولا فاقد كأسوي جوجوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
* اتجوجوي 
* ايها الناس 
* لسه مصرين علي الاستقرار 
* استقرار الجهاز الفني 
* والبدري يمضي بثبات نحو صنع فريق يشرفنا 
* وهو الطريق الي جويه جديده 
* المهم 
* اخي احمد محمد احمد 
* او قل (احمد برانا) كما يحلو للاهله تسميته 
* داير اسألك سؤال 
* لو اعرنا وارقو لي ناس انيمبا 
* البزعل الهلالاب شنو ؟ 
* موش قالوا ماسوره ؟؟؟ 
* انشاء الله تتم اعارته لي انيمبا 
* عشان نشوف مطرة الماسوره من جديد 
* ماسوره بتكب مطره 
* ياناس 
* مسئولين من الخير 
* الزومه وين ؟؟؟؟؟ 
* ايها الناس 
* كتب قسم خالد 
* وقال ان التحكيم ظلم الهلال في مباراة الامل ولم يحتسب له هدفا صحيحا 
* قسم يا اخوانا ماشاف التسلل 
* ولا شاف قبضة رجل الطاهر حماد 
* اعذروهوا 
* تحكيم شنو البحتسب ضربة جزاء علي الهلال 
* عبد المجيد جعفر نطوا فيهو جوز في وشو 
* وكسروا ترقوته 
* كششششششششششش 
* عديل كده 
* والحكم قال مشي 
* تقول لي الطاهر حماد 
* ايها الناس 
* النمره الكامله وقفيل الامتحان دي نغمه بتوجع الناس 
* اتوقع المباراه القادمه تكون 
* المريخ ضد التحكيم 
* وبرضوا بنغلب انشاء الله 
* التحكيم ياخد حقوا زيو وزي غيرو 
* التحكيم احسن من هلال الجبال وهلال الثغر و اللمبي بي شنو ؟ 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف ونحنا ماشين صاح 
والي لقاء 
سلك 
*

----------


## wd el7aj

*نقطة ضوء / خالد حرية


معقولة يا جماهير المريخ البتسوي فيهو ده؟؟؟

عوامل  مختلفة ومتعددة ساهمت في خلق جمهور مريخي غير محترف،فكما نعلم أصبح مصطلح  ...بطولات كمدرب بطولات وأدارة بطولات ولاعبي بطولات واعلام بطولات صطلح  مستهلك كثيرا،ولكننا اليوم نقف في جـــــهــــــــــــــــــمــــور  بـــــطـــــولات لنسأل السؤال الجــــــــــــاد:
هــــل نـحــن جــمـــاهــيـــر الـمــريـــخ وصـفـــــوة الــعــــاشــقــــيــــن:
جـــــمــــــــاهــــيـــر وصـفـــــوة بـــطـــــولات؟؟؟نبحث فعلا عن بطولات؟؟؟
والاجابة  علي هذا السؤال تقودنا للرجوع للخلف قليلا لنعيد بعض الذكريات بشقيها  المؤلمة والمفرحة حتي تتساوي الكفية لنحكم علي انفسنا اين نحن من جماهير  البطولات،التي تسعي بكد وجهد وعمل منظم ومرتب لتنال لفريقها بطولات؟

وبالتأكيد سنتناول السلبيات التي يقدمها جمهور المريخ،وهنا نسرد العوامل المختلفة التي وضعت ديباجة في الاعلي،
الجماهير  الرياضية السودانية بشقيها في فريقي القمة تحرص علي الحضور للاستاد في وقت  مبكرا جدا ليصل في بعض الاحيان للصباح الباكر عند الساعة العاشرة صباحا في  حين ان المباراة نفسها تلعب الساعة الثامنة مساء أي أكثر من عشرة ساعات في  ظروف ووضع اقل ما يوصف به انه مأساة حقيقية فالاستادات السودانية لاتتوفر  فيها المقومات الدنيا لأستيعاب شخص لعشرة ساعات،يضاف الي ذلك طبيعة الاجواء  السودانية ودرجة الحرارة العالية وعدم وجود غطاء بالاستاد لتوفير بعض الظل  وانعدام الحمامات ومياه الشرب واماكن للعبادة أو حتي مقاعد مريحة،فأغلب  رواد العشرة ساعات يدخلون من جهة الكادحين حيث لا خدمات ولا سبل للراحة،بل  في المساطب الصلبة وتحت أشعة الشمس اللاهبة،

هذه العوامل مجتمعة  ساهم فيها مجلس الادارة بشكل مقدر بالاضافة لأتحاد كرة القدم السوداني  بادارتهم العقيمة لعملية الدخول والتذاكر بعدم طرحها قبل وقت كافي وفقا  للسعة الحقيقية لكل استاد دون أي اضافة لتذاكر أخري (شماعة) كما يحدث في  الحافلات التي تمتلئ مقاعدها ولكنها تستوعب اضعاف اضعاف الذين يجلسون علي  مقاعد،،،نعم التفكير في طرح التذاكر قبل وقت كافي لأي مباراة أو حتي طرح  تذاكر مباريت الاسبوع كاملا للبيع في منافذ ككهرباء (الجمرة الخبيثة) او  مراكز (بطاقات الهواتف الجوالة) التي تعمل علي مدار الاسبوع واليوم يعفي  الكثير من الناس من التواجد لمايقرب العشر ساعات ليهلك ويمرض ويتعرض  لأصابات خطيرة وقد شهدت الاستادات السودانية حالات كثيرة لضربات الشمس او  الاغماء نتيجة الاجهاد او حتي فقدان اللياقة بالتالي ساعة بداية اللقاء  يكون المخزون اللياقي للجمهور صفر خصوصا الجماهير التي يعتمد عليهم في  التشجيع اذ أنه من المعروف ان الذين يشجعون بشكل قوي وفعال هم جماهير  المساطب الشعبية او غير المقصورة وللمفارقة فالمقصورة هي المكان الوحيد  الذي تتوفر فيه المقومات المريحة بالتالي يفترض انها اكثر الجهات تشجيعا  ودعما،وهذا ما لا يحدث لأنهم "علية القوم" ،،علي العموم ليس مطلوبا منهم  ذلك،،،

ولكن علي ادارة المريخ معالجة الامور مع الاتحاد أولا  ومعالجة بعض الامور داخل الاستاد نفسه،كتوفير حمامات وأماكن صلاة  وكافتيريات تعمل منذ وقت مبكر لتوفير بعض الخدمات لهولاء الصفوة،فهم هنا  لمساعدتكم فكيف تساهمون في أرهاقهم واستنزاف طاقتهم وارهاق اجسادهم التي في  الاصل مرهقة ومنهكة؟؟؟لن تكلفكم شيئا،،،فلاحمامات ستصبح أستثمارا للمريخ  وتدر دخلا كأي حمامات عامة تعمل وفق جدول مباريات الاستاد برسوم رمزية  تقابل تكلفة صيانتها وترميمها واصلاحها جون ان تكلفكم فلسا واحدا؟؟؟حتي لو  بطرحها كعطاء يشمل الحمامات والكافتيريات وبالتأكيد اماكن الصلاة خدمة لوجه  الله،يمكن ان يقوم بها اي محسن يبحث عن الاجر(مفحص قطاة)،،،
لذا نصل  لحقيقة ان عند بداية اي لقاء يكون الجمهور قد انهك تماما وفقد معني وجوده  لأنه ليس لديه مايقدمه وهو الذي استهلكه الوصول لبداية المباراة طاقة جبارة  استنزفت خلال ساعات طويلة قضاها بالاستاد بلامبرر غير حفظ مكان له!!!!!

نتحدث  عن سلبية التشجيع ولكننا نجهل ونقفز فوق مسبباتها الحقيقية، تارة نرمي  المسئولية علي عدم الوعي وان الجمهور لايعرف ماهو دوره،وتارة نتهمهم بأنهم  اصبحوا مدربي مدرجات يجيدون الصراخ في وجه اللاعبين والمدرب يطالبون بوضع  هذا واضافة ذاك او لعب لاكرة بطريقة معينة،ولكن كل هذه الاشياء لا تحتاج  لطاقة فهو يقوم بها علي فترات متقطعة،،،لذا فهي ليست كالتشجيع الذي يحتاج  لطاقة اكبر للتصفيق او للهتاف بصوت عالي،،،ما لم يتم علاج جذر المشكلة  وتوعية الجميع بدورهم وتوفير خدمات أولها خدمة الدخول للاستاد قبل وقت  معقول من بداية اي مباراة وليس الدخول قبل عشرة ساعات كاملة أو يزيد،،،و  توفير سبل الراحة والتي هي في الاصل مقومات اي جهة تستوعب جماهير فهي في  الاسواق وفي دور السنما وفي المساجد وفي اي مكان تجمع فلماذا أستحقار  الجماهير المريخية،ولماذا الاستخفاف بها رغم أنهم الاحق بكل الخدمات فما  يقدمونه للمريخ كبير ومؤثر ويستحق الاهتمام والاحترام يا مجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ،،،
رغم كل ماذكر هنالك بعض الاخطاء التي يقوم بها الجمهور ايضا  في استهلاك طاقته واستنزاف مجهوده،فقد نسمع الهتافات والهتافات المضادة  المتابدلة بين جمهور الفريقين قبل بداية المباراة بساعات ولانسمع هذه  الهتافات اثناء سير المباراة لأن الفهم ان التشجيع وقت احراز الهدف او  اللعبة الجميلة والتمريرة الذكية أو الحركة البديعة،وهذا هو الخطأ الاكبر  فبعد احراز الهدف اللاعب لايحتاج لتشجيع احد فقد احرز هدفه بمجهوده هو  وباقي زملائه يحتفلون معه ومانفعله نحن أننا نحتفل معهم ولكننا لا نشجعهم  علي أحراز الاهداف أو بزل ميزدا من المجهود أو التصفيق لأن اللاعب قام  بحركة مبتكرة أفادة الفريق أو أنه لعب بقوة مما يعني اننا نقف معك ونشجعك  فأستمر وواصل في نفس المجهود وزد عليه،

تشجيعنا خطأ وخطأ كبير لأننا  لا نشجع بل نحتفل وهذا هو السلبي في الجماهير وهنا تأتي سيرة الفكرة  الرائعة المتقدمة والتي نرها فقط في الالتراس جوارح المريخ ذاك الشباب الذي  وضع نصب عنه المريخ فتوحد في الزي كأول اشكال التشجيع ورتب الصفوف ووحد  الهتاف وتدرب عليها واجادها،وفوق ذالك أنهم يشجعون باستمرار حتي لو كان  الفريق مهزوما وحتي وان كان الاداء سيئا لأنهم يعرفون ان النصر يأتي  بالتشجيع وفقط بالتشجيع المستمر أذ لا معني للتشجيع بعد تحقيقه ولكن الواجب  التشجيع حتي يتحقق النصر وحينها الاحتفال أمر سهل يستطيع الجميع القيام  به،،،

لذا أما أن نجعل الاستاد كله الالتراس وهذا ليس بامر قاسي  وشرط صعب التحقيق ان وعت الروابط ادوارها وخصوصا الرابطة المركزية بالعمل  علي تنظيم الالتراس وجعله جزء من اجزاء المريخ الاساسية تماما كأي مكون آخر  بالمريخ وتوفير كافة الاحتياجات لهم،والتخطيط علي توسيعه حتي يشمل كل  المدرجات،،،
أو أن يكون الجمهور أيجابي في تشجيعه بتوفير ماذكر أعلاه من  خدمات وأولها مناقشة الاتحاد والترتيب معه علي طرح تذاكر المباريات قبل  وقت كافي مثلا كطرحها بالاسبوع لتغطي كافة مبباريات الاسبوع المعني ومن ثم  الاسبوع التالي،وبهذا سيكون العمل محصورا فقط في كيفية فتح اكبر عدد من  الابواب لأستيعاب حضور الجميع قبل ساعة أو نصف ساعة فقط من بداية كل مباراة  وهذا مايضمن توفر الطاقة والمجهود وعدم أستهلاكله في اشيئا لا علاقة لها  بالمهة الرسمية للجمهور،،،

تحياتي
خالد حرية

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*شكري موصول لكن من ساهم في هذا البوست
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يديكم العافية ومشكورين
ودالحاج وشيخ طارق و66 !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يديكم العافية ومشكورين
ودالحاج وشيخ طارق و66 !!




يالابيض ضميرك انتا 66 ده رقم شارع ولا شقه
ولا جواميسك حصلو 66
الحق ياطارق البوست اتفتل

*

----------

